# Wierd happenings.



## Jobsaver (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.ketv.com/health/26347027/detail.html

Talk about wierd. Thousands of dead birds fell on a town about twenty miles from here. No explanation.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a scene from the movie "Core"


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 3, 2011)

And now, thousands of dead fish in Arkansas

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=136401&catid=2


----------



## conarb (Jan 3, 2011)

Something must be toxic in Arkansas, did Bill Clinton return?


----------



## High Desert (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds like a couple thousand Arkansas hunters with shotguns celebrating new years.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2011)

That's what happens when Hillary looks to the sky and then takes a swim!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 3, 2011)

jpranch, LMAO!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2011)

"That's what happens when Hillary looks to the sky and then takes a swim! "

Now....that's funny......I don't care who you are.............


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 3, 2011)

Keep at it JP, love your sense of humor, it's almost as warped as mine.........


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> http://www.ketv.com/health/26347027/detail.htmlTalk about wierd. Thousands of dead birds fell on a town about twenty miles from here. No explanation.


In a related story, a majority of Arkansas residents now believe that there is such a thing as a free lunch.


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2011)

And with that, Brudgers...I will end my day smiling! Thank You!


----------



## pwood (Jan 3, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> Something must be toxic in Arkansas, did Bill Clinton return?


with the mess this country is in now ,we can only hope that slick willy can return and make things right again!:mrgreen:


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm offended.

Somebody erase that or edit it out.

Thanks.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2011)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I'm offended. Somebody erase that or edit it out.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you serious? If so which part???


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm hav'in me some baked drum and blackbird pie. Bill and Hillary kick a$$. Rent is cheap in Arkansas. Go Hogs!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40885546/ns/us_news-environment

4000-5000 dead birds drop from sky. Still no explanation. Weird!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry...ya'llllll  got tired of killing deer and went south and thought some red wing blackbirds were ducks since season opened.  The fish were bait.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 3, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> That's what happens when Hillary looks to the sky and then takes a swim!


Don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight when great thinkers such as this are being smeared on online chat forums.

I'll give it a try though.


----------



## conarb (Jan 3, 2011)

> Don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight when great thinkers such as this are being smeared on online chat forums.I'll give it a try though.


Great thinkers?  What about Monica? she's the only one who did any thinking in that administration.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

You ain't seen nothing yet.  Note that it was a specific type of bird and fish.  This is only the beginning.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 4, 2011)

It is obvious that rktect 1 is not serious. Hillary may be a lot of things and be called as lot of things, but great thinker, never. At least not in a serious conversation.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 4, 2011)

BOB: The beginning of what?  Great Thinkers! Just amazing concept. And just what did Monica produce while in the White House?


----------



## texasbo (Jan 4, 2011)

The comments from readers on the news sites regarding these events are priceless. If you haven't taken the time to read a few, you should; it's highly entertaining. There is everything from H.A.A.R.P. to chemtrails to end times to government testing of weapons of mass destruction to the birds eating shellfish from the Gulf of Mexico. Almost every one blames the government (and of course all are conspiracy theories), God, or lack of God.  And I think most of these people are actually serious.

It's amazing that when the philandering of a president of the United States can't be covered up, and the tiniest bit of personal information about anyone is spread all over the news, that people actually believe there are huge government conspiricies and cover-ups on a monumental scale, yet all we can do is guess about them...


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 4, 2011)

Having lived in Arkansas for two years, nothing surprises me.

If Red Green had a southern accent he would fit right in.

It could all be due to a freak twister that scooped up the fish and birds from the Oklahoma Border and dropped them around the state.

Just about now I can hear the dueling banjos.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 4, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> BOB: The beginning of what?  Great Thinkers! Just amazing concept. And just what did Monica produce while in the White House?


An erection.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 4, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> An erection.


Well played.

13 minutes have gone by; where are the outcries from those who are perpetually offended?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 4, 2011)

Publicity bit for a new X files movie???????


----------



## texasbo (Jan 4, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Publicity bit for a new X files movie???????


Funny you should mention that; many of the comments compare the event to a movie or TV show they saw, followed by the question, "is this the beginning of the end?", or some such nonsense. You can tell that some are facetious, but the majority are not. Why can people not distinguish between entertainment and real life?


----------



## jpranch (Jan 4, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that; many of the comments compare the event to a movie or TV show they saw, followed by the question, "is this the beginning of the end?", or some such nonsense. You can tell that some are facetious, but the majority are not. Why can people not distinguish between entertainment and real life?


Cull the herd.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 5, 2011)

Burdgers: Spot on! ROFL!


----------



## peach (Jan 5, 2011)

not just Arkansas.. didn't it happen in Louisiana, too?

The end is near.. donate all your money to.. well, me... I won't probably be caught up in the rapture!


----------



## pwood (Jan 5, 2011)

peach,

   email me your ss# and bank account # and i promise to deposit the funds today:mrgreen:


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 5, 2011)

Lmao . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . !


----------

